# Speaker questions



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have a question about the speaker set up that I have and was wondering if i should go with a def tech bp7002 so that all my speakers match. Im just really torn between the bp7002 and bp7004 not sure which set to get to complete my HT. Could someone please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

There shouldn't be any significant sonic difference between those two - could you enlighten us with what you currently have?


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

I have front left and right Boston VR960s that would be replaced with either the 7002 or 7004, center is a def tech 2002, rears are def tech bpx and sup is supercube I. I was just wondering in which pair to get do to the fact of what I have and the amount of speakers. I know the dif between 7002 and 7004 but just wanted an opnion on which to go for.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

If you already have an '02 series you may as well stick with the same all the way around. Again - I don't think this will be terribly noticeable but it is always ideal to stick with the same series if you can.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

So if Im understanding you right since my center has 2 5 1/4" drivers in it and the rears have 4 5 1/4" drivers in each i should go with the bp7002 that also has 4 5 1/4" drivers vs the bp7004 that only has 2 5 1/4" drivers in it.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

That's correct as this will probably sound more balanced.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok Im glad that I can go with the BP7002 because I have heard them and really like the sound they put off. Is there any way that I can get more sound out of my center so that I can hear the voices better?


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

While you can adjust the gain on your center channel through your A/V Receivers settings you may also want to ensure that the speaker is slightly pointed in the direction of your head if it's far above or below your heads level. 

Another common cause of clarity issues in a center channel is a hard flat surface like a glass or wood coffee table between you and the speaker which can cause reflections and muddy the sound field.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Like Dave said it would be best to stick with the same style or series of speakers as the balance will be better.


----------



## bmurphy2121 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that the BP7002 will work out with what I have. I was hoping that they wouldn't be an over kill. 
The problem that I have is that the center is on a glass surface but is elevated towards the listing area and seem to be still a little less bright for my taste. Is there anything I can do to get more out of my center even tho it's on a glass surface and the gain is up like Dave has suggested? I think the real problem is that where my HT is has vaulted ceilings and if ur facing the system on the left is open area and the room is not like a box style room. Is there any good way to set up the system so that I have the feel of a box style room and very balanced sound? 
Thanks in advance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

